# Filters?



## Arvedui (Sep 17, 2005)

I am seldom on these days, thanks to a ****load of work, and whenever I get on, I use the "New Posts"-feature to keep track of what I have missed.

And now this strange suggestion have come into my mind: Is it possible in some way to install a function that would allow me to filter out search-results that do not interest me? I would love it if I could choose not to get results from areas of TTF that doesn't interest me that much (S&B, The Green Dragon etc).


----------



## Thorondor_ (Sep 17, 2005)

In the advanced search, you can select multiple forums to search within, using ctrl+click to select or de-select the forums in the right table.
(If you use shift+click, you will select a whole range of forums.)


----------



## Arvedui (Sep 18, 2005)

Yes, I am familiar with that method. But whenever I log on, I go to the "New Posts" button, so that I get a list of the activity since last visit.
there is no such option there. But perhaps the same function could be applied to "New Posts" also?


----------

